# 1940 Miss America resto



## fullcircle (Jul 16, 2020)

Just finished restoring the 1940 Miss America at my shop and surprised the Mrs with it on her birthday. Yellow is her favorite color that's why I painted it a non standard color. To me this color combo just looks stunning on the bike. I couldn't be the only one in the family cruising a prewar balloon tire.


----------



## stoney (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful, I love the mellow yellow/white color combo. Those Miss America's are gorgeous. Great resto.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2020)

what a beauty!
warning: those torrington bevelock stems are prone to sudden breakage, and re-plating can make them even more fragile.


----------



## 1motime (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful restoration!  Very nice!  Having a booth sure makes for a better job


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful work!


But those green Miss America's are pretty darn rare.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 16, 2020)

@ Mr. Fullcicle your Elgin..

Miss America looks Spectacular,

Keep up the good work. 

STAY SAFE WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS 

AND ENJOY YOUR BEAUTIFUL BIKE. 

GREAT GREAT JOB...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 16, 2020)

nice!


----------



## fullcircle (Jul 16, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> what a beauty!
> warning: those torrington bevelock stems are prone to sudden breakage, and re-plating can make them even more fragile.



Thanks Jim Frazier mentioned that as well. I did find a original chrome torrington stem that I looked over very closely for cracks, I then hand polished it myself before having it re-plated.  My wife is small so hopefully it will hold up because its such a pretty art deco stem


----------



## TRM (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## TieDye (Jul 16, 2020)

That is so awesome!

Deb


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2020)

Wow... that was a labor of LOVE!


----------



## cracken32racer (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello, beautiful bike !!
What do you call the piece on the front that the two lights are attached to ?


----------



## 1motime (Jul 30, 2020)

cracken32racer said:


> Hello, beautiful bike !!
> What do you call the piece on the front that the two lights are attached to ?



Head shroud


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2020)

Fantastic results!
Your wife will be “Miss America“ when she’s out riding on that beauty.


----------

